# Bataleon 2010



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry, couldn't figure how to post pictures so here's the link:

Bataleon 2009/2010 - Photo collection - Tackyworld.com


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

can we say gayest graphics ever? airobic is the only cool lookin board they are making..


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Gayest graphics ever! there I said it lol. the airobic is pretty cool... but probably be picking up the Evil Twin at sales time next year. I keep over rotating my 3's lol. And putting those Flow M9SE's on them and it will proform great and look kinda awsome


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

The graphics for 2010 are really hit or miss. Some i'm really diggin while others just seem terrible . Now if only bataleon will make all their boards sintered...


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

WTF?!?! Who thought that these would be a good idea? I mean I know you shouldn't but a board based on graphics alone, but based on graphics alone I wouldn't buy almost all of these boards. WTF?!?!


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Not to sound gay, but I think the Violenza looks pretty sweet.


...only if they had it in mens...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

i like the usa , omni and the undisputed 
the rest is kinda gay i must agree


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I like the Airobic, USA, Violenza (I know it's a Chick board!), non limited edition Evil Twin. The rest aren't great. That said most of the Lib Tech graphics are too twisted although I think 2010 graphics are better.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> can we say gayest graphics ever? airobic is the only cool lookin board they are making..


Heh, the new Jam:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Well if your into bright colors the Jam is cool and I like the Fun kink too.

I'm getting the Evil Twin next year and does anyone know what kind of base it has?


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> Well if your into bright colors the Jam is cool and I like the Fun kink too.
> 
> I'm getting the Evil Twin next year and does anyone know what kind of base it has?


Still extruded AFAIK. I think the new USA is as well unfortunately. Anyone here with some inside scoopage?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> Well if your into bright colors the Jam is cool and I like the Fun kink too.
> 
> I'm getting the Evil Twin next year and does anyone know what kind of base it has?


extruded 

10char


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

v-verb said:


> Still extruded AFAIK. I think the new USA is as well unfortunately. Anyone here with some inside scoopage?


Bataleon never replied to my Email :dunno:


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> Bataleon never replied to my Email :dunno:



They never respond to my emails bu they always answer the phone. Try calling them.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> Bataleon never replied to my Email :dunno:


I sent them a couple and nope never replied. The Canadian rep did answer the phone though. I'll call them this week


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeeesshhh...the Airobic has the only graphic I like. Dammit...I gotta go find myself a 2009 ET now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Yeeesshhh...the Airobic has the only graphic I like. Dammit...I gotta go find myself a 2009 ET now.


Ya thats what I'll think ill be doing unless they have much better stuff on them.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like the stiffer the board, the more decent the graphic. (Airobic is an exception)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> can we say gayest graphics ever? airobic is the only cool lookin board they are making..


You just need to get crazy with the vinyl.  I even decided to give EVO some love because of the incredible deal I bought this board for. I have the only Matte Black "the Jam" in MN I think.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

v-verb said:


> I sent them a couple and nope never replied. The Canadian rep did answer the phone though. I'll call them this week


I sent them an e-mail 2 weeks ago and they got back to me 1 day later. Matter of fact because he got back to me so fast, and answered my question, I ended up getting the Goliath the next day. I got to take it again this past Saturday at Sunday River. I can't say enough good things about this board. If it had the same graphics as the '10 model does. I would never even consider buying it. I am not a homophobe but I also don't endorse it. That is one flag I refuse to fly.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

conwayeast said:


> I sent them an e-mail 2 weeks ago and they got back to me 1 day later. Matter of fact because he got back to me so fast, and answered my question, I ended up getting the Goliath the next day. I got to take it again this past Saturday at Sunday River. I can't say enough good things about this board. If it had the same graphics as the '10 model does. I would never even consider buying it. I am not a homophobe but I also don't endorse it. That is one flag I refuse to fly.


I may be missing something here - are the graphics on the 2010 Goliath a gay symbol or something. or are they just femme looking?


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i like the airobic, goliath, both evil twins, and the USA.
i mean they are pretty plain but i like my boards solid colors
near the tip and tail so i can do my own decal design. they
arnt great but they arnt bad enough to convince me not to 
buy one. 7/10 overall i would say.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

who buys a board for the graphics?? not me.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm still gonna buy that riot xD


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> who buys a board for the graphics?? not me.


Ya really. If you really think there that bad just get some decals. Seriously, that's like worse than judging a book by it's cover lol (gay example)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

thats a good example.. You would not buy a book that came highly recommeded just because you did not like the cover, so that works. But seriously, buy a board for the way it performs just like you would buy a pair of boots or helmet because of the way it fits. 

I do understand how graphics sell boards and I am not immune, but for me its way down the line of importance. A boards internals, shape, base material and then graphics... last on my list.

Buy a board for the way it fits your riding style and the direction you would like to progress.

If you want to buy a board for the graphics thats your choice. go for it.


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

so there not changing anything besides the graphics right?


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

danmyersmn said:


> You just need to get crazy with the vinyl.  I even decided to give EVO some love because of the incredible deal I bought this board for. I have the only Matte Black "the Jam" in MN I think.


That's pretty cool, where did you get the vinyl wrap from?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> thats a good example.. You would not buy a book that came highly recommeded just because you did not like the cover, so that works. But seriously, buy a board for the way it performs just like you would buy a pair of boots or helmet because of the way it fits.
> 
> I do understand how graphics sell boards and I am not immune, but for me its way down the line of importance. A boards internals, shape, base material and then graphics... last on my list.
> 
> ...


Very true, but i mean comon...they know what people like...why they would ever release boards with such lame topsheets is confusing. If your customers like black cars you dont make pink ones the next year


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> You just need to get crazy with the vinyl.  I even decided to give EVO some love because of the incredible deal I bought this board for. I have the only Matte Black "the Jam" in MN I think.


If you look closely at the nose on the base you can see the TBT.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad I got a 09 Riot.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Bataleon is getting big, Im glad. alot of shops are gonna start carrying them stateside. Summit boardshop is gonna carry Bataleon soon


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

all I can say Arsenico is that these boards are designed by Norwegians., and made in Austria. Tastes for graphics and artwork are certainly subject to what part of the world they are coming from would you not agree?? I do understand what you are saying. I loved the graphics for O7-08 especially the pork chart on my funkink, but thats not why I bought the stick, The Enemy SS chik is a really hot graphic too.. maybe they switched the folks doing the artwork because the whole vibe is much different now, but the stiks are the shit.


Don't buy a board for it graphics..


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> That's pretty cool, where did you get the vinyl wrap from?


I used an uncut roll of matte black vinyl and after I applied that I applied the yellow & white decals over it.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> all I can say Arsenico is that these boards are designed by Norwegians., and made in Austria. Tastes for graphics and artwork are certainly subject to what part of the world they are coming from would you not agree?? I do understand what you are saying. I loved the graphics for O7-08 especially the pork chart on my funkink, but thats not why I bought the stick, The Enemy SS chik is a really hot graphic too.. maybe they switched the folks doing the artwork because the whole vibe is much different now, but the stiks are the shit.
> 
> 
> Don't buy a board for it graphics..


I agree, but Arsenic0 says it best...



arsenic0 said:


> Very true, but i mean comon...they know what people like...why they would ever release boards with such lame topsheets is confusing. If your customers like black cars you dont make pink ones the next year


----------



## BzzyB (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with oneplankawanka never by a board for it's looks but for what is under the hood.



oneplankawanka said:


> these boards are designed by Norwegians...


The creative director is dutch.

_Daniel Kiebert
creative director
bataleon snowboards
_

I read in several interviews that he designed the smiley for the ET and the black/white hand ET. Not sure who designed the other top layers for the other models. Danny Kiebert joined Bataleon in 2006.
In his spare time he’s designing t-shirts man on the moon international

For those who are interested in background info, here is an interview with the general manager.
The intro is Dutch but the actual interview is in English
tacky.nl snowboard

PS Crew pic in the warehouse, the dude with the yellow jacket is Danny.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I like that Bataleon's don't have super flashy topsheets. It just means that there's that much of a higher probability that it will remain in my posession instead of a thief's hands.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

I too love the simplistic design most bataleon's rock. I'm not a huge fan of the 2010 evil twin's graphics but after owning one I would take it over any non-tbt board any day of the week .


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Bzzy.. thanks for elucidating all of us... Dutch Norweigian whatever. Tastes are different in that part of the world..No skulls, scantily clad women or grenades. I am sure they don't give a tinkers cuss about whats 'Hot' in the american market. Thanks so much for bringing us up to speed. The Boards do originate from Norway do they not?? good on ya mate.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> Hey Bzzy.. thanks for elucidating all of us... Dutch Norweigian whatever. Tastes are different in that part of the world..No skulls, scantily clad women or grenades. I am sure they don't give a tinkers cuss about whats 'Hot' in the american market. Thanks so much for bringing us up to speed. The Boards do originate from Norway do they not?? good on ya mate.


Is this your round about way of saying Euro's love girly gay colored objects? :laugh:
I highly doubt theres ANY country where males would find some of those designs appealing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Is this your round about way of saying Euro's love girly gay colored objects? :laugh:
> I highly doubt theres ANY country where males would find some of those designs appealing.


Looking at the Bataleon graphics does not illicit any sense of 'manliness' and or femininity, as far as im concerned, but thats just me (hetero male)

I will admit that I am not fond of some of the graphics, but I am sincere when I say that graphics are way down the line of importance to me and If I like the boards design/spec and it fits my riding style the thats how I make my decision to buy.

I am not sponsored so I don't advertise with sticker/design wanky shit on my boards... its not my style.. If I was sponsored then I would be required to advertise. Im old school mate.

I am sure some effiminate male Poofters would find Bateleons new graphics quite appealing :laugh: but thats their business.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I like all the graphics other than the ET and the horse pic -- those are just wtf). I'm straight....


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the new Enemy, not as much as my old one. But I like it


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Only board Im getting will be the undisputed and the graphics look fine to me


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Found some info on the omni.

Its a stiffer board, Sintered base, setback stance, freeride TBT. to be it seems like a Softer version of the Enemy

Unfortunately my call to Bataleon was not successful because I wanted to know what year my enemy was from. but they couldnt find it. all I know now is that it is an 05/06 or earlier.

Im getting a Riot next year


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: Quite honestly, this stik fills a void in their board line. I just hope its not setback a mile like the Undisputed

.10-.15 sounds about right Sintered base?? :thumbsup:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

again I think its a softer version of the enemy. its not twin, its setback probably .1-.15 and it is sintered. So its a freeride board


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I think that with Omatic coming out with the Extr-Eco next season, that Bataleon's going to have to crank up the R&D dept again. Hopefully in the next few seasons someone will combine "TBT" with the Never Summer rocker design. That would be bad ass!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

'The more you mess with the plumbing, the easier it is to clog up the pipes' Scotty (Star Trek)

TBT geomety is simple and it works. If it aint broke don't fix it. RC and all derivations of it are not what Bataleon does. I would'nt expect them to change a thing. Let all the others catch up to Lib and NS RC designs.

Bataleon stands alone: all the bennies of RC without it. ITS REAL Ride one. NS/bateleon hybrid?? Balderdash! Overkill to the max. Simple is best.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> Found some info on the omni.
> 
> Its a stiffer board, Sintered base, setback stance, freeride TBT. to be it seems like a Softer version of the Enemy
> 
> ...


Stiffer than the Riot? I hope not, it would be my perfect board if it had a Goliath-like flex. Other than that, sounds sick!!:thumbsup:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> 'The more you mess with the plumbing, the easier it is to clog up the pipes' Scotty (Star Trek)
> 
> TBT geomety is simple and it works. If it aint broke don't fix it. RC and all derivations of it are not what Bataleon does. I would'nt expect them to change a thing. Let all the others catch up to Lib and NS RC designs.
> 
> Bataleon stands alone: all the bennies of RC without it. ITS REAL Ride one. NS/bateleon hybrid?? Balderdash! Overkill to the max. Simple is best.


Overkill is what continues technology breakthroughs 

I mean why would we ever need more than 4MB of memory in our computers? :d

It would be interesting to at least see a TBT & RC Rocker...theres no gaurentees it would even work lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

I kinda like the fun kink. Don't care if the colors are arguably feminine.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont know if its stiffer than riot, I just want a stiffer true twin, sintered park board


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not sure, but doesn't the Nitro-sub pop reverse camber board sort of copies TBT?
The way they describe the "dished" edges sounds similar to TBT. I've never ridden one, but it sounds like reverse camber with some sort of TBT. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> It would be interesting to at least see a TBT & RC Rocker...theres no gaurentees it would even work lol.


The 2009/2010 Extr-Eco is just that. RC + "TBT". From reading El's reviews on it, it sounds like it works quite well.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

the difference between TBT is that it has lateral rocker. Thats the difference, everything else has a spoon edge. Bataleon is flat where you want it, thats what seperates it from other elevated edge technologies


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Product Preview: 2009/10 Snowboards | Transworld Business

You can check out the base of the 2010 Bataleon USA, its pretty tizight. It's photo #10


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Now, I am curious about O-Matic B.S. Wigglestck...hopefully we'll see more comprehensive face off between B.S vs TBT...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Yo ewreck. Cheers for posting that T.world biz link. The USA board looks filthy.. they should call it the Jerry Garcia, or Deadhead or something like dat.. thats what it reminds me of. I see Bataleon gaining huge market share over the coming years.. 

I was especially curious about the new Enemy and its sounds like its going to be sweet. I ride an 08 enemy and its a bit on the heavy side but it RIPS all mountain. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

hey,does anyone know how stiff the ET is compared to a capita scaremaster?


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

heres a bataleon interview I just found on transworld business to do with their 2010 lineup:

BEHIND THE LINES: Bataleon Snowboards | Transworld Business


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

"Then we also have artist collabo’s on RIOT and FUN.KINK"


Ahhh snap, another design for the riot?? I gotta see this


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Suddenly I'm pumped as fuck for the Riot. I was down with the flowers but I'm more stoked for a collab.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

A couple of questions just popped up in my mind i don't think i've heard answers to before. 1. How durable is the synthruded base? 2. Does TBT add float-ability in powder?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the plainess of the Airobic as well. This way I can create my own designs with stickers, so I Guess the '10 Airobic will be my next board


----------



## battelmt (Apr 7, 2009)

any info on what the project green will be like??? shape, flex, etc.???


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a dream that it smelled funny.


----------



## BzzyB (Mar 13, 2009)

battelmt said:


> any info on what the project green will be like??? shape, flex, etc.???



The green project will have the same specs as the Jam.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Just curious, anyone have any idea what the back of the airobic and riot are gonna look like? All i can find is the front and back of the U.S.A. board


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

yeh flowers on the riot look pretty crap so gunna have to cover it in stickers. Have to tough it out for the TBT though


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Bataleon finally replied, they say the Omni is going to have a 5.5 flex.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Just swicthed my goliath 09 157 for funkink 09 153... I need help on the bindings don't have a clue so could someone share some light?. Did on the goliaths, union cadets.

Sorry for hijacking the thread. Couldn't be bothered starting a new one wasting the intawebz space.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

visibleinks said:


> Heh, the new Jam:


Aside from the gay pride motif (of which I don't particularly care either way), this board is on my shortlist with the Riot and the Capita Indoor Survival FK for 2010. I do wonder if I should just get the 2008-2009 The Jam instead for probably a lot less. :dunno:


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

jimster716 said:


> Aside from the gay pride motif (of which I don't particularly care either way), this board is on my shortlist with the Riot and the Capita Indoor Survival FK for 2010. I do wonder if I should just get the 2008-2009 The Jam instead for probably a lot less. :dunno:


Wow, seeing this made me glad I got my 08-09 Jam


----------



## cubes (Jun 9, 2008)

> Quote:Originally Posted by jimster716
> Aside from the gay pride motif (of which I don't particularly care either way), this board is on my shortlist with the Riot and the Capita Indoor Survival FK for 2010. I do wonder if I should just get the 2008-2009 The Jam instead for probably a lot less.
> 
> Wow, seeing this made me glad I got my 08-09 Jam


If its any consolation in Europe the rainbow colours signify 'peace', given that Bataleon is a Euro company its probably a hippy thing.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

KiwiLad said:


> Just swicthed my goliath 09 157 for funkink 09 153... I need help on the bindings don't have a clue so could someone share some light?. Did on the goliaths, union cadets.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread. Couldn't be bothered starting a new one wasting the intawebz space.


You could live with your Cadets on the fun.kink. 390s and K2 Autos would also be solid.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Those that don't like the art on these boards have lost their minds! I love 'em.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

RVM said:


> Those that don't like the art on these boards have lost their minds! I love 'em.


To each their own.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> You just need to get crazy with the vinyl.  I even decided to give EVO some love because of the incredible deal I bought this board for. I have the only Matte Black "the Jam" in MN I think.


Dude that looks sick
GJ man. Im trying to make a red yellow green 3 finger decal for my et 
where did you get the bataleon sticks from?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Aside from the gay pride motif (of which I don't particularly care either way), this board is on my shortlist with the Riot and the Capita Indoor Survival FK for 2010. I do wonder if I should just get the 2008-2009 The Jam instead for probably a lot less. :dunno:


I own that board and in real life it looks SICK, just so ya know. It looks bad online but in person it's super super clean


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I just picked up a 2010 Omni. Still sealed in shrinkwrap so I have it sitting in my room so I can see it all the time. Maybe I'll take some pics and post 'em up...


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I just picked up a 2010 Omni. Still sealed in shrinkwrap so I have it sitting in my room so I can see it all the time. Maybe I'll take some pics and post 'em up...


Please do !:cheeky4:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You got it! My new 2010 Omni & 2010 ET, both 159's. I've got some other boards too, but these are the brand spanking ones, still in factory shrinkwrap and stored in the boardsleeves. I've been keeping them in my bedroom instead of the garage, so I can see them everyday haha.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

nice man 
just in time for the season


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Already been shredding on mah 2010 Jam

LOVE it!


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Already been shredding on mah 2010 Jam
> 
> LOVE it!


post some pics of your jam shreding


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I will post some more but this is all I got so far haha

Was my proof to a buddy that there in fact IS snow at A-Basin, and we were in fact shredding the hell out of it!











Should have some video before to terribly long.... Didn't bust out the camcorder for the first 2 days because we were all getting our feets again ( =


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> ( =


so jealous not even funny ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

von said:


> so jealous not even funny ...


i dont even think the word jealous begins to describe it


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

I feel ya man im in so cal


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

What's holding you guys back from moving to Colorado? ( =

It's an amazing state! You guys have mountains and Ocean though.... Can't be to jealous of us landlocked kats


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

von said:


> I feel ya man im in so cal


I'm hearing noise that Mammoth could open next weekend, partly due to the weather we just got. Supposedly the snow making crew starts up on the 17th.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

buggravy said:


> I'm hearing noise that Mammoth could open next weekend, partly due to the weather we just got. Supposedly the snow making crew starts up on the 17th.


yeah man they opend today!! free lift tickets too but.... I have stuff to do today otherwise I wouldve been there for the weekend.. bummmeer


----------

